# zoeken bestanden command-line

## HydroDiOxide

Ik ben gewend om in terminals/command-line LOCATE (in Ubuntu) te gebruiken om te zoeken naar directories en files. Dit commando werkt niet in gentoo en ik vroeg me af wat het alternatief is.

----------

## zwik

Je kan natuurlijk ook het commando find gebruiken. locate zit in de package sys-apps/slocate  :Wink:  .

----------

## HydroDiOxide

FIND. Ik had al zo'n vaag vermoeden, maar kon de functionaliteit niet helemaal bevatten. Kun je een voorbeeld van een commando geven hoe ik file of directory zoek op de hele hdd (vanaf root?). Ik dacht zoiets als: 

```
find / bestand
```

 of 

```
find / directory
```

----------

## durian

 *HydroDiOxide wrote:*   

> FIND. Ik had al zo'n vaag vermoeden, maar kon de functionaliteit niet helemaal bevatten. Kun je een voorbeeld van een commando geven hoe ik file of directory zoek op de hele hdd (vanaf root?). Ik dacht zoiets als: 
> 
> ```
> find / bestand
> ```
> ...

 

```
find / -name '*html' -print
```

Zoekt alle HTML bestanden op / en subdirectories.

-peter

----------

## Sub Zero

 *durian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> find / -name '*html' -print
> ```
> ...

 

De syntax is zelfs nog vrijer

```
find / -name *.html
```

----------

## durian

 *Sub Zero wrote:*   

> De syntax is zelfs nog vrijer
> 
> ```
> find / -name *.html
> ```
> ...

 

Ik ben van de oude school, vroeger moest er een -print bij om output te krijgen :)

-peter

----------

## garo

 *HydroDiOxide wrote:*   

> Ik ben gewend om in terminals/command-line LOCATE (in Ubuntu) te gebruiken om te zoeken naar directories en files. Dit commando werkt niet in gentoo en ik vroeg me af wat het alternatief is.

 

'locate' werkt wel in Gentoo, maar:

1) Je moet het wel in kleine letters schrijven.

2) 'locate' zoekt  in een database ipv rechtstreeks, dus moet die db eerst worden aangemaakt met 

```
updatedb
```

3) Het moet geinstalleerd zijn : 

```
emerge -NDvua sys-apps/slocate
```

----------

## garo

 *HydroDiOxide wrote:*   

> FIND. Ik had al zo'n vaag vermoeden, maar kon de functionaliteit niet helemaal bevatten. Kun je een voorbeeld van een commando geven hoe ik file of directory zoek op de hele hdd (vanaf root?). Ik dacht zoiets als: 
> 
> ```
> find / bestand
> ```
> ...

 

'find' kan idd gebruikt worden om bestanden direct te zoeken in plaats van in een database maar 

```
find / bestand
```

 zegt gewoon "Zoek overal en ook nog eens in bestand" (zonder te zeggen naar wat er gezocht moet worden). 

```
find / directory
```

 is om dezelfde reden verkeerd.

Wat jij wilt is bijvoorbeeld de "-name"-optie of iets als 

```
find / | grep bestand
```

----------

## HydroDiOxide

Toch maar leren om find te gebruiken dan. Wat is de beste resource om het commando goed te leren?

----------

## durian

 *HydroDiOxide wrote:*   

> Toch maar leren om find te gebruiken dan. Wat is de beste resource om het commando goed te leren?

 De man page, 

```
man find
```

-peter

----------

## garo

Er is ook de wikipedia pagina op http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Find (lichter als de manpage, maar dus minder volledig).

En de officiële pagina op http://www.gnu.org/software/findutils/manual/html_mono/find.html (vollediger als de manpage, maar dus zwaarder)

----------

## durian

 *garo wrote:*   

> Er is ook de wikipedia pagina op http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Find (lichter als de manpage, maar dus minder volledig).
> 
> En de officiële pagina op http://www.gnu.org/software/findutils/manual/html_mono/find.html (vollediger als de manpage, maar dus zwaarder)

 Die kende ik nog niet, handig om te weten!

-peter

----------

